# sale-best payment way



## Rmelnyk (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm selling my SA timeshare (Castleburn) to a friend in Canada.
Magic Breakaways wants transfer fee money deposted to their bank (Rivonia.) So I have to do a money transfer.
What is the best way?  Bank, Western Union or?
Thanks


----------

